# Help me MakeOver my new 93 Sentra (Pics!)



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

*This was posted in the B13 forum with not much feedback, hopefully i can get more feedback here. * 

I just bought a 93 Sentra about a month ago. It's my first car :cheers: It's an automatic transmission... 4dr....good condition...no major scratches or dents...pretty much all stock... dark red color... all power. I love the car, but, after a month of having it, i've been thinking about modifying it a little..with a new front bumper maybe a whole body kit... paint the center console n some other pieces..

These are the first few mods that i'd like to do..mostly external..becuz the exterior looks so plain to me. i'd also like to do a little interior work too. Engine mods will come later.

So I just got a few questions.

1. If im going to install a new front bumper..maybe side skirts too... what kind looks good on this model? I've seen the Drift ones on ebay..n a few skyline body kits for sentras. 

2. I was thinking about buying lowering springs...but then i thought if i were going to buy a body kit.. then lowered it... would i be kissing the speed bumps with my bumper a lot? should i do one or the other? (body kit..or lowering springs)..or can i do both?...or if im going for the kit..should i not lower it? The reason why I'd like it lowered is to give it the sporty type look i wanna go for in the end. I see lots of cars around my area that are slammed to the ground with body kits..but when they go over speed bumps.. they hit the bump diagonally so that they dont hit their front. It looks so aggravating. Plus we've got a lot of speed bumps in my subdivisioin.. n the roads out here aren't so great..lots of pot holes. 

3. Sound system... my sound sytem is all stock..with a tape player.. n rattling speakers. How does a decent system cost? I just want somethin nice to listen to when im cruisin to my college campus..somethin with good thuds n clarity. 

4. In your opinion, what should the first modifications be? My sentra is ALL stock.. very plain. I'm trying to go for a clean sports car look.

Here's pics of my Sentra.. just to give u an idea of how it looks right now.

























These will be Leather seating next month. These covers came with the car when I bought it..good thing there were covers..because for some reason.. the backs of the seats are covered with clear plastic...n the seat fabric is stock.









This definitely needs to be upgraded. I don't even own any tapes anymore. I read up on information on how to paint the interiors, I think i'll do that this summer.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

get the stillen kit, its the only one that looks correct on the car, that drift kit is wayyyy to "extreme" on that car, the stillen flows the the body lines.

get a CAI, a hot shot header, and an exhaust. get hypercoil springs along with KYB AGX shocks. a single 10in sube with a good amp will be more than enough, get a nice HU and then a set of 3 way speakers. also get a pair of b14 se-r wheels. with all of that your car should look quite nice and tastefull.

the wing on the car right now looks odd, its to far forward or something.


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

I definitely agree with Pete on the spoiler, it looks odd that far forward. The stereo shouldn't be a problem I just bought my Sentra from a friend on my ship and he spent more money on the interior and stereo than he did the body (I hate seeing a body go to waste when the rest of the car is sound). Too bad I plan on gutting the brown (ICCH) interior when I get the body fixed. The stereo though most of it you can get surprisingly at Wal-Mart and do it your-self if your inclined I know the guy I bought mine from the only things he spent extra money on was the Sub, Sub Amp and Head Unit he bought those at one of those Sony stores they have at Prime Outlets so he got them cheap, as far as the Capacitor, Sub Box, other speakers and Amp for those speakers he bought at Wal-Mart and they got a real nice thump to them especially. Of course once I get my trunk re-done with the rest of the interior I will probably upgrade to newer stuff.


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Try and find the sunny bumper that looks pimp and its rare so it will make u stand out from the crowd, sunny grille, and amber corners will def change up the front end also you can go with a tsuru converison that looks good too, or you can also use the lip off a 89-90 s13...being subtle will make the car look amazing...For suspenion get teins there the best suspenison out for the classics right now but they are exspensive...and for the shoes throw some Se-l rims on and you are set :thumbup:


----------

